# Scouting central Nodak (harvey area)



## Gonzo403 (Sep 23, 2009)

I am coming out for six days 24hrs of which will be driving. I believe in scouting any area thats new be it deer, ducks etc. However scouting ducks for me usually is between some nearby lake and local corrnfields. What are the favorite crop fields for ducks in Nodak, do these ducks roost on the nearest large body of water? or do they hang around in small potholes? is there going to be standing crops in mid october? I know the weather changes drastically as well but whats been the patterns the last couple years? And is there a hospital nearby ( had a severe asthma attack in SD so I have to ask)
I am coming there with high expectations for a total experience even if I cant limit out each day. Plus if the good Lord wills it and the creek dont rise next year will be better and hopefully longer...


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

Gonzo403 said:


> i had a severe asthma attack in SD so I have to ask


Bring some albuterol


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Ducks and geese here will feed on barley,wheat,corn,soybeans and peas. It is all about where they find the food. In regards to where they roost early on many times we find ducks are scattered, but as pressure and migration picks up larger bodies of water tend to be roosting ponds.

In regards to a hospital, get on line and do a search. That should answer your question. I have never had a need for medical service in that area!


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

Yes there is a hospital there.


----------



## Hoke (Oct 16, 2008)

Heading to Harvey as well. When you gonna be in the area?


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

If you want a tip on where to go I always went where the crops got hailed out, the fields are loaded with food for the waterfowl. TL had hail I believe.


----------



## madule (Apr 23, 2008)

Been hunting in that area for a couple of years now. Every year it gets harder and harder to get on the ducks. The reasoning behind the difficulty is two things,

1- There is a farmer "weckerly" that runs the majority of the land south of Harvey and west of HWY 3 and he only lets the local guides hunt it. (if you been in the area you know the name )

2- Even Tho the guides have all that land to hunt on they are still out in full force locking up the non posted land for their use.

Also if it is Pheasant opener you lose even more land to hunt on do you nonresident not being able to hunt state land that weekend.

If you are still planning to go in that area things you should bring: A lot of Coffee, Lots of money for gas, extra pad for you truck seat (lots of time spent driving trying to find something to hunt), and lots and lots of beer (for the frustration).


----------



## Mrmallard (Aug 9, 2008)

We've done well in that area, the past 3 years. Yeah just drive a little bit and you'll have birds to hunt. Just be respectful to the landowners, and they may even show you around on better places to hunt. We are heading out last week of oct. and 2nd week of Nov. Good luck.


----------



## I_raise_pheasants (Sep 28, 2005)

madule said:


> Been hunting in that area for a couple of years now. Every year it gets harder and harder to get on the ducks. The reasoning behind the difficulty is two things,
> 
> 1- There is a farmer "weckerly" that runs the majority of the land south of Harvey and west of HWY 3 and he only lets the local guides hunt it. (if you been in the area you know the name )
> 
> ...


I agree with everything madule says, and will tell you that it can be a decent area (if you find a place to hunt). There are a lot of farmers including the one he mentioned, plus many others that each year will lease their land to a local lodge or guides. It is their perogative to do this, but it makes hunting in this area very tough. We have acutally lost fields that we have been hunting for 13 years, and now this year they are leased to a local guide. I would reccomend having an open mind to traveling all around if you want to find good hunting. This area is also very populated with hunters, We always try to plan our trips as to when we think it will be slow. There was a decent amount of water in the state this year so branch out and have and open mind. There is a hospital in Harvey. Good luck.


----------



## NDHoytHunter (Oct 1, 2009)

Completly unprofessional to call out names of specific landowers. Last I checked south of Harvey and West of 3 is Lone Tree with some 30,000 acres of public hunting. To call out specific names is more fuel in the fire to see everything posted up.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

If those farmers only let guides on their land, hell list them out right here!! What does it matter unless you want to pay big $ to play???


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Wingmaster said:


> If those farmers only let guides on their land, hell list them out right here!! What does it matter unless you want to pay big $ to play???


 :beer:


----------



## Gonzo403 (Sep 23, 2009)

Well its a shame if thats the case but no matter we'll give it a shot. I dont mind scouting its part of the hunt. As far as pay for play well I guess Nodak will just become like Their neighbors to the south. Everywhere but public land is pay to hunt. Although I did well hunting the roads and public grounds.

Far be it for me to criticise farmers in these tough times to turn down money. If i was taking a hit and my family needed to eat well...Lets face it when we see rain and flooded fields we cheer yea good duck brood this year ! they see Money lost.

True,if people have to start paying to hunt in these tough times itll be money that will be spent in their own states and the only ones lodges will hurt will be themselves. Im sure some of you locals would be happy to have those duck to yourselves again. Im sure you have your reasons lord knows I do with some out of staters where I hunt. However Nodak does not have the population to maintain their hunting rights by themselves. Thats why there are all those hunters, from all those other states ,that support all those orgs>. that pump money into helping Nodak keep their good duck hunting, fishing etc..Plus the hunters will just go elsewhere or like I said stay home. Oh they may come once and spend a grand or 2 but only once. Lets hope it doesn't get to that point.
We can't afford our sport to take anymore losses. Hunting is taking a back seat to video games, soccer and internet anything. Heck anything that doesn't require these kids to work. So hopefully the greed of some to "buy up all the good spots" wont add to the "why bother crowd"

No Im coming out that way anyhow because i've never been to Nodak and even if I have to hunt 30,000 acres of public land. Im sure I'll see more birds than I've seen here. Im even planing on next year so, I can bring my wife and six kids who are all avid hunters. BTW the way my opener is today 0900 that why I cant sleep. ill post pics. See ya in 2 wks Nodak!!!!


----------



## DNovicki (Jan 22, 2003)

St Aloisus hosp in Harvey, Heart of America hosp in Rugby, both are acute care hosps..............and yea Lonetree has what 30,000 acres of public hunting with some good water on it. Why is it that people go to NoDak and think that they can only hunt on private property? Lonetree has more acres for public hunting than all the State Game lands here in Pa combined.....


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

DNovicki said:


> St Aloisus hosp in Harvey, Heart of America hosp in Rugby, both are acute care hosps..............and yea Lonetree has what 30,000 acres of public hunting with some good water on it. Why is it that people go to NoDak and think that they can only hunt on private property? Lonetree has more acres for public hunting than all the State Game lands here in Pa combined.....


Ive never once hunted a public field. Not saying there aren't plots fields that will hold birds, i just haven't done it.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

:rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------

